# Your personality type (MBTI edition)



## Krisena

Okay, for stastical purposes, it would be fun to see the personality composition of the forum. You'll all take a personality test and post your results here. The test in question is the Myers-Briggs Type Indicator (MBTI), a test that actually has some foundation in science, so I think a lot of you will learn something interesting about yourself in the process.

Here is the link to the test (the best free test on the net):

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp

Here you can read about your resulting type, remember to read about relationships, career and growth on the other pages:

http://www.personalitypage.com/html/portraits.html

Tell us if you think your type fits you and if you've learned something about yourself. Optionally, also list your one favourite composer, your instrument if any and your favourite season (no, not Vivaldi seasons).

Okay, let's do this!


----------



## Art Rock

INTJ - The Scientist
Well, I do have a PhD in chemistry and spent my professional career doing industrial research (first 15 years), followed by a very technical management job in the same subject (last 13 years). Rather spot on.


----------



## Mesa

INTP, the stock sociopath.


----------



## aleazk

INTJ - The Scientist. Surprise.


----------



## superhorn

It's very difficult, almost impossible for me to answer these questions, because I can't pick a definite yes or no in most cases. Most of the time, my answer would be "maybe", "sometimes", "possibly", or "you can't separate the two". 
Spmetimes I show some of these characteristics, sometimes none. You can't separate intuition from careful reasoning .


----------



## Klavierspieler

ISTJ - The Duty Fulfiller

Not surprisingly, I got 100% on Introversion.

Favorite composer: Robert Schumann
Instrument: Piano
Favorite season: Spring


----------



## Ramako

I've taken this test a fair amount in the past, and always seem to come up with different answers. I can't answer, sorry - when I took the test this time the answer seemed so clearly off-beam that I discounted it.


----------



## mmsbls

I'm told that this test can be quite accurate. I am, of course, INTJ (same as aleazk and Art Rock). Not at all surprising for a physicist doing research for decades.



Klavierspieler said:


> Not surprisingly, I got 100% on Introversion.


I got 94% on Introversion. I would expect relatively few Es from TC members.


----------



## Praeludium

I only got 67% on introversion, that's strange.


INTP, not really surprising. Seems to fit, apart from the "extremely bright" thing - I'm rather slow.

The description says that INTP tend to be detached and have difficulty to meet the emotional needs of others. Well, I haven't read the others descriptions so I don't know if it's reliable, but, hey, that's me. This might well explain why I never understand why persons make a fuss of nothing and absolutely can't be detached.


I'm rather skeptical about the fact that INTP are thinkers, ISFP artists, and so on. Seems rather blend to me - it only corresponds to the cliché of what is a thinker, artist, etc. and how he/she's perceived.

edit : As a proof that I'm rather slow, I intended to vote INTP in the poll but did actually click on INFP

edit : favorite instrument : hard. I guess it's the guitar. Favorite piece : The Art of the Fugue. Favorite season : spring.


----------



## Krisena

I'm overwhelmed by the amount of Ts so far in this thread. I reckon we will see some more Fs as time progresses.

I'm an INFJ, btw. Introverted, intuitive, emotional, spiritual, caring. Things like that. I notice that I have a knack for logical reasoning and planning too, so remember that MBTI doesn't shoehorn you into a category, it just states which are your preferences.

My instrument is the violin, my composer is Bach and my favorite season is autumn. 



Praeludium said:


> The description says that INTP tend to be detached and have difficulty to meet the emotional needs of others. Well, I haven't read the others descriptions so I don't know if it's reliable, but, hey, that's me. This might well explain why I never understand why persons make a fuss of nothing and absolutely can't be detached.
> 
> I'm rather skeptical about the fact that INTP are thinkers, ISFP artists, and so on. Seems rather blend to me - it only corresponds to the cliché of what is a thinker, artist, etc. and how he/she's perceived.


I've spent some years with MBTI and can say that the descriptions are pretty reliable. If you want to meet an extremely caring person, ask for an INFJ, ENFJ, ISFJ or ESFJ.

Also, don't worry about those titles like "thinkers" and "artists" etc. You're right that they correspond to the clichés, and none of those are really official. The text is much more informative.


----------



## aleazk

Praeludium said:


> I'm rather skeptical about the fact that INTP are thinkers, ISFP artists, and so on. Seems rather blend to me - it only corresponds to the cliché of what is a thinker, artist, etc. and how he/she's perceived.


I thought the same. But it is interesting that @mmsbls, @Art Rock and myself, we have obtained INTJ (The Scientist), because, in fact, we do have formal training in science.


----------



## sah

INTJ
I have a degree in Biology and spent some years as a PhD student.

Tell us if you think your type fits you: yes.
If you've learned something about yourself: no. 
Optionally, also list your one favourite composer: J.S. Bach.
Your instrument: double bass (some years ago I`d have said guitar).
Season: Spring. (When I lived in Ireland my favourite season was summer, but summer is too hot here).


----------



## PetrB

So what are you when you read two questions and refuse to capitulate to a yes / no format, or bridle at it and just don't want to play?

Everyone, yes everyone, can by 'typed.' and I do not object to that. What it feels like to those who think of it as I stated above, is that no matter how 'personal' or accurate, the individual is being treated like a bit of processed fake cheese.

A perfect example of the sociologist or psychologist just weeding out anything which does not fit their research, because that would be 'messy' and skew the results they hope to find. This entire area and approach is 'pseudo scientific' not truly scientific: because of that, I discount a lot of this type of test as not very reliable, certainly not stamped 'valid' all over the place.

The fact that corporations use it instead of hiring someone canny enough to assess people on their own is also on Orwellian frightening state of affairs. People relying upon a very limited spectrum of their intelligence and senses vs. using the whole bank of their intelligence and experience. Talk about lazy, and building a false sense of 'knowing' for the sake of some feeling of security. LOL.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Introvert Sensing Judging Feeling.

And yes, I am a teacher.


----------



## Krummhorn

ESFJ - The Caregiver


----------



## Philip

INTJ aka the Gravedigger


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Grrrrrrrr I'm fuming right now.   

I am INTJ, but that Personality Type Portraits link says the _Performer _is the _complete opposite_: ESFP!!  BAD Stereotype!! Well look over _here_, guys! BM musician student!

_I am daring and will turn into another character when I perform, as is dictated by the music, not myself. _My personality shall not dictate how _well _I play a piece, although the _how _will vary from person to person. Although, the T is shrinking for me, I'm more moderate between F and T nowadays, and music has opened up that for me. You can be all Thinking or all Feeling to be a good musician, you need to combine both.


----------



## Krisena

PetrB said:


> So what are you when you read two questions and refuse to capitulate to a yes / no format, or bridle at it and just don't want to play?
> 
> Everyone, yes everyone, can by 'typed.' and I do not object to that. What it feels like to those who think of it as I stated above, is that no matter how 'personal' or accurate, the individual is being treated like a bit of processed fake cheese.
> 
> A perfect example of the sociologist or psychologist just weeding out anything which does not fit their research, because that would be 'messy' and skew the results they hope to find. This entire area and approach is 'pseudo scientific' not truly scientific: because of that, I discount a lot of this type of test as not very reliable, certainly not stamped 'valid' all over the place.
> 
> The fact that corporations use it instead of hiring someone canny enough to assess people on their own is also on Orwellian frightening state of affairs. People relying upon a very limited spectrum of their intelligence and senses vs. using the whole bank of their intelligence and experience. Talk about lazy, and building a false sense of 'knowing' for the sake of some feeling of security. LOL.


I don't have a comment to everything you said, but my relationship to MBTI is that reading about my type and exploring it, really makes me notice some aspects of myself I haven't consciously thought about before, and in that way, I think it's a useful tool! Of course, it's not going to perfectly describe everyone, because everyone is different!

It's kind of embarassing, but I'd say I've come to terms with myself a lot more since I got to know my type. It explained why I don't really fit in with my peers, and as a result didn't have many friends. It made me feel better about that, so it has helped me a deal.

However, I sometimes catch myself thinking in MBTI and reducing people to types, instead of using it to widen my understanding of people, which I think is dangerous. It's with MBTI as with everything, nice if indulged moderately with a brain. 



Huilunsoittaja said:


> Grrrrrrrr I'm fuming right now.
> 
> I am INTJ, but that Personality Type Portraits link says the _Performer _is the _complete opposite_: ESFP!!  BAD Stereotype!! Well look over _here_, guys! BM musician student!


What entertainer means in the context of an ESFP, is that ESFPs are very likely to be funny and outgoing people who have a knack for being the center of attention in social situations. As a general rule, MBTI doesn't say anything about what you can or can't do. It does however, tell you something about how you function together with people and or with yourself. On a stage, it probably doesn't matter much at all what type you are, as long as you have practiced and mastered your stuff.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

One of my descriptions was:-

_You have distinctive preference of Judging over Perceiving (72%)_

I can agree with that. I judge music very often, for example.


----------



## PetrB

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Grrrrrrrr I'm fuming right now.
> 
> I am INTJ, but that Personality Type Portraits link says the _Performer _is the _complete opposite_: ESFP!!  BAD Stereotype!! Well look over _here_, guys! BM musician student!
> 
> _I am daring and will turn into another character when I perform, as is dictated by the music, not myself. _My personality shall not dictate how _well _I play a piece, although the _how _will vary from person to person. Although, the T is shrinking for me, I'm more moderate between F and T nowadays, and music has opened up that for me. You can be all Thinking or all Feeling to be a good musician, you need to combine both.


Well, yes dear, this test is soooo comprehensive and 'reliable' it should have caught that one ;-)


----------



## Lenfer

*I N T P*

*L'enfer* :tiphat:


----------



## BurningDesire

huh... it says I'm the type of person who thinks personality tests are humbug o3o


----------



## Guest

Can't remember what I got last time I did this - about a dozen years ago - but I'm a Scientist (INTJ) with only moderate or slight preferences towards anything!

I sympathise with petrB's points, but if you do engage with a set of questions about yourself, you can hardly blame the psychologists for the answers you come up with. For example, I havered over the question about preferring to read a book or go to a party. I enjoy reading books, but not to the exclusion of an opportunity to socialise, yet if the offer was to go to the cinema instead of going to a party, I'd pass on the socialising. Whether any personality conclusions can legitimately be drawn from my having to say Y or N to this is arguable (and I hope any psychologist on the forum will argue) but isn't the possible distorting effect of one question reduced by several similar questions being phrased in slightly different ways?

At the end of it all, I can see myself in some of it - it would be surprising if I couldn't, (if I've made an effort to answer the questions as asked, rather than as I wished they had been asked) but I found _Linda Goodmans' Sun Signs _to be just as useful (I read that when I was 17) and to be taken about as seriously!

Oh, Debussy, bassoon, and spring.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I laugh at the high number of INTJs on this forum. :lol: Typical.

No wonder there aren't many classical fans out there! INTJs only make up about 1% of the Earth's population! That's not a good thing going for us.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Ramako said:


> I've taken this test a fair amount in the past, and always seem to come up with different answers. I can't answer, sorry - when I took the test this time the answer seemed so clearly off-beam that I discounted it.


There's plenty of evidence that the test gives variable results for the same person - and not just because people change over time.

Here is a BBC radio programme about it, and an accompanying article:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00txv26
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18723950

"The Myers Briggs Foundation discourages the use of the test for hiring and firing, seeing it primarily as a means of getting employees to think about how they interact with colleagues and work as a team." (from the article)

Actually, using the test as one of a number of filters to categorise a large number of applicants for a small number of posts seems to me to be one of its only uses. As a business coach, I would never use anything which demands the client understand sixteen different types. I _do _use the underlying four personality types which Jung described (1928) - which I loosely call thinking, feeling, knowing (ie intuition) and sensing - whilst stressing that all people use _all four_ modes to process information, though each of us has one which dominates (sometimes only just).


----------



## Guest

Of the different typologies around, I must say I preferred Belbin's team roles

http://www.belbin.com/rte.asp?id=8

(I think I was a monitor-evaluator)

and Gregorc's mind styles

http://gregorc.com/instrume.html

(where I sat close to the middle of the CS/AS/AR/CR quadrant)


----------



## SnowMaiden

A pure INFP (idealist, dreamer). I agree with most of the points like: 
1) thoughtful and considerate 2) emotional 3) have very high standards and are perfectionists 4) don't give themselves enough credit 5) do not like conflict 6) may be awkard and uncomfortable with expressing themselves verbally, but have a wonderful ability to define and express what they're feeling on paper. 
Dreaming everywhere and beeing a philosopher lol


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Although, the T is shrinking for me, I'm more moderate between F and T nowadays, and music has opened up that for me.


Perhaps encountering one of the holes in this type of personality analysis.

To take the portion that you cite, one gets classified as Thinking or Feeling as though it's some sort of Boolean choice. Now, isn't it possible that a person might think at a high level, feel at a nearly equally high level, and yet get less "score-credit" for feeling than someone who has shallow feelings but even shallower thoughts?!

Not going to dismiss the entire analysis as humbug... but it's got its limitations.


----------



## Bas

I'm a giver 
(Extraverted Feeling with Introverted Intuition) 

I must say it was quite hard to understand the description, but this is it, then.


----------



## Krisena

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Perhaps encountering one of the holes in this type of personality analysis.
> 
> To take the portion that you cite, one gets classified as Thinking or Feeling as though it's some sort of Boolean choice. Now, isn't it possible that a person might think at a high level, feel at a nearly equally high level, and yet get less "score-credit" for feeling than someone who has shallow feelings but even shallower thoughts?!
> 
> Not going to dismiss the entire analysis as humbug... but it's got its limitations.


It's got nothing to do with the profoundness of your feelings or thought, it simply states how you prefer to deal with choices, emotionally or rationally. If I were you, I'd familiarize myself with something I was going to criticize before doing just that.

If you do want to, you can, you know, just look it up on Wikipedia. I'll even link you there: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers-Briggs_Type_Indicator

The percentage you get is not a score btw, it's how sure the test is of you being that and that letter. Accuracy vs. score. See the difference?



Bas said:


> I'm a giver
> (Extraverted Feeling with Introverted Intuition)
> 
> I must say it was quite hard to understand the description, but this is it, then.


If Extraverted Feeling is your primary function, that means you're an ENFJ. You can read about your type here: http://www.personalitypage.com/html/ENFJ.html 

(if I misunderstood and you've already done this: sorry!)


----------



## TheBamf

ENTJ. But I digress, I think putting yourself in a box or playing with the idea of you being a special type of person only limits you. You define yourself.


----------



## eorrific

Haha! Look at the poll! 

I got INTP (The Thinker). Took it a few years ago, and got The Scientist (INTJ). Could've added to the INTJ population. 
The description for INTP is pretty accurate, though not 100%. Probably 95% of it is truthful (or at least to me).


----------



## Nadia

I got ESFP. Why am I the only one?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Nadia said:


> I got ESFP. Why am I the only one?


You are. 

But I did write a story about a person with your name! She had a happy ending.


----------



## Nadia

How nice! I would like to read the story. What was your Nadia like?


----------



## Philip

INTx wins .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Nadia said:


> How nice! I would like to read the story. What was your Nadia like?


I could post some chapters as Blogs, although some chapters may be too long for a blog entry, but I'll try.

The story is simply called: Touch.


----------



## Manok

Infp the idealist, which is surprisingly me, though I'm fixing to go to school for a science degree, and have a love for science in general. Edit, my favorite is Beethoven. I can't decide between physics or engineering. Oh well plenty of time to.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Istp

.
....


----------



## Couchie

In voted for the wrong one - I'm also INTJ


----------



## moody

ESFJ
It says I love people...nonsense I hate 'em all !!


----------



## belfastboy

I'm coming out as Marvelous, I don't see a ranking group for that...*and bows*


----------



## crmoorhead

INTJ - I have had this result before, though I don't score very highly in the Introvert or Thinking categories (11 and 12% respectively). I was trained as an engineer and involved with sciences and mathematics at school, but I also love working with people and having a lot of friends. I am popular at work, but still not a 'party person'. I am also creative and enjoy writing stories in my spare time. 

Favourite composer: Bach
Instrument: I don't play any, but I think the piano or the human voice are the best.
Favourite season: Winter (I don't like sun)


----------



## crmoorhead

TheBamf said:


> ENTJ. But I digress, I think putting yourself in a box or playing with the idea of you being a special type of person only limits you. You define yourself.


People can change, but it is pretty accurate at measuring what people are like at the moment of the test. If they choose to change because of that, then that is possible, if not always easy.

One obvious problem with the test is that you are scored positively or negatively according to four scales, but the actual score you get does not make a difference. The vagueness of the personality types does cater for that, however. I have also read a book on the idea that most people actually have 'multiple' personalities that coexist in different situations. People put different hats on depending on where they are and who they are with.

Still, it's only a tool, not a definitive measurement.


----------



## Vesteralen

Well, it says there are five of us ISTJs, but the only one I saw above was Klavierspieler.

Like others, though, I'm very skeptical.


----------



## Couchie

Vesteralen said:


> Well, it says there are five of us ISTJs, but the only one I saw above was Klavierspieler.
> 
> Like others, though, I'm very skeptical.


That is not surprising, as you are a TJ.

The method works.


----------



## belfastboy

crmoorhead said:


> INTJ - I have had this result before, though I don't score very highly in the Introvert or Thinking categories (11 and 12% respectively). I was trained as an engineer and involved with sciences and mathematics at school, but I also love working with people and having a lot of friends. I am popular at work, but still not a 'party person'. I am also creative and enjoy writing stories in my spare time.
> 
> Favourite composer: Bach
> Instrument: I don't play any, but I think the piano or the human voice are the best.
> Favourite season: Winter (I don't like sun)


INTJ - really?


----------



## Lisztian

ISFP. Seems i'm the only one. However quite a number of the questions I was unsure of the answer to so not entirely accurate.


----------



## Crudblud

Lisztian said:


> ISFP. Seems i'm the only one. However quite a number of the questions I was unsure of the answer to so not entirely accurate.


I've taken this test before and got ISFP, but today I got INFP.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

After reading the INTP one, I think I fall more into that category than in INTJ, but I got the latter on the actual test.

... actually I know that I fall more into the INTP than INTJ. I'm a bad test taker though


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I'm INFP apparently, "The Idealist."


----------



## Philip

Iforgotmypassword said:


> After reading the INTP one, I think I fall more into that category than in INTJ, but I got the latter on the actual test.
> 
> ... actually I know that I fall more into the INTP than INTJ. I'm a bad test taker though


You're basically a genius type either way.. embrace yourself as an INTx, brother!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Philip said:


> You're basically a genius type either way.. embrace yourself as an INTx, brother!


Hahaha I don't know about all that dude, but I'll take it.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

INTJ- Scientist


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

maestroviolinist said:


> i'm infp apparently, "the idealist."


You are a Dreamer!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You are a Dreamer!


Is that good?


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Why do scientists enjoy classical music so much? We have at least 16 so one of us should be able to come up with an answer.


----------



## Klavierspieler

TrazomGangflow said:


> Why do scientists enjoy classical music so much? We have at least 16 so one of us should be able to come up with an answer.


Not only that, but very similar types make up most of the others (ISTJ, INTP, etc...).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MaestroViolinist said:


> Is that good?


Depends. If you go "too far," you might end up like the guy below.






And then it's too late to return to reality. :tiphat:


----------



## aleazk

TrazomGangflow said:


> Why do scientists enjoy classical music so much? We have at least 16 so one of us should be able to come up with an answer.


Well, I was studying music before I went to study physics, so I'm a classical music listener and then a physicist instead of a physicist first and then a classical music listener.


----------



## Krisena

I think it has something to do with the fact that's it's mostly I-types that care enough to register on a forum and post their opinions. All the Es are out being social.


----------



## Ondine

ISFP... 'The Artist'

Curiously I have ever thought about myself as a 'scientist' but yes... reality prevails and I can not deny that the result is correct.


----------



## jani

I did this test six months ago and i scored ENTP.

While reading the description i see that it matches very well specially these lines
" For some ENTPs, this results in the habit of never finishing what they start."

I have lots pieces what i have started but i have never continued.

"ENTPs are idea people. Their perceptive abilities cause them to see possibilities everywhere. They get excited and enthusiastic about their ideas, and are able to spread their enthusiasm to others"

"As an ENTP, your primary mode of living is focused externally, where you take things in primarily via your intuition. Your secondary mode is internal, where you deal with things rationally and logically."


----------



## Turangalîla

I'm an ENTJ...like the INTJ (the most popular result), but with an extremely high extroversion score.

This does not surprise me.


----------



## GGluek

IBSN -- a bookish sort.


----------



## Crudblud

GGluek said:


> IBSN -- a bookish sort.


ISBN, not IBSN.


----------



## GGluek

Crudblud said:


> ISBN, not IBSN.


Thanks.


----------



## Crudblud

GGluek said:


> Thanks.


I guess if you were an IBSN you'd be a playwright.


----------



## Renaissance

INFP... man, I don't like that one


----------



## jani

I am still the only ENTP, i guess that is the reason why 10% of the users on this site understand my my jokes/share the sense of humor.


----------



## Carpenoctem

I did it twice because I though it wasn't accurate, but both time I got ENTP. I've read the description, and it sounds about right.


----------



## jani

Carpenoctem said:


> I did it twice because I though it wasn't accurate, but both time I got ENTP. I've read the description, and it sounds about right.


I am not the only one anymore.


----------



## ErinD

I'm an INTP.


----------



## Vaneyes

What would this be?

View attachment 8643


----------



## Crudblud

Vaneyes said:


> What would this be?
> 
> View attachment 8643


Guy in a hideous shirt who gets paid to hit balls with a stick... have to admit, that's a tough one!


----------



## Lukecash12

INTP
Bach
Organ
Winter

These types always seemed to me to be pretty general. While I am most definitely an INTP, having strong scores toward all four parts, so much of what they say about INTP's doesn't seem to apply to me very well.


----------



## Lankin

I seem to be an INTP - I took this test and similar several times over a longer period of time, so by now I believe the result.


----------



## googlebordello

Holla INFPs! We're the rarest type.


----------



## Montarsolo

A very interesting topic – also in relation to classical music. What a joy to meet so many INTPs and INFPs here. Not surprisingly, in a national sample, INFPs were overrepresented in “Writing,” “Appreciating art”, “Reading”, and “Listening to Music” as their preferred leisure activities.

A former colleague/girlfriend had taken the Myers Briggs personality test as a team in her new job. I had to do that too, she said. Months later on a fascinating blog I came across that test and completed it. Once fast and once serious. Both times INFP came out. When I read the description of that type and pitfalls, matching jobs etc etc, a whole world opened up for me. It was like reading a biography about myself. A lot fell into place. If only I had known all this 20 years ago! I met all my friends among the INFPs: Tchaikovsky, Schubert, Kierkegaard, Grieg, Berlioz, Bizet, Von Weber, Donizetti, Kafka, Orwell, Zweig en Augustinus.
By the way, I asked the former colleague what came out of her test. INFP too... That explained our click. As another colleague said: a match made in heaven.

However, the outcome is not promising. But very recognizable: “Sadly, INFPs ranked the lowest for happiness as well as the lowest for life-satisfaction. According to the third edition of the MBTI® Manual, these types also ranked second highest in dissatisfaction with their marriages and intimate relationships.”


----------



## Forster

I can't recall my type. It's been different each time I've done it. Once you know how the types work, it's not difficult to answer the questions according to preference.

I've never yet found it of any use except as a means to reflect on one's own personal tendencies and preferences. And you can get that from the kinds of quizzes you can find in Cosmopolitan.


----------



## Chilham

Forster said:


> I can't recall my type. It's been different each time I've done it. Once you know how the types work, it's not difficult to answer the questions according to preference.
> 
> I've never yet found it of any use except as a means to reflect on one's own personal tendencies and preferences. And you can get that from the kinds of quizzes you can find in Cosmopolitan.


I was ENTP first time I did it in my 30s. Been ENTP each time ever since. I guess it helps that I'm, "Off the charts", for E and P. Others will be more borderline so perhaps get different results each time.

I've found it useful in understanding relationships with others. I worked in a senior management team of four, and never got on well with one of the other managers, until I discovered he was ISFJ. I've found some of the more basic versions more useful, especially the communication style profiles. Still based on Jungian theory/DiSC but more practical in that there's potentially more you can do to flex your behaviour to better interact with others. I've trained many people to use it in business and know of some frankly astonishing results and outcomes from simply flexing your communication style.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> INTJ - The Scientist
> Well, I do have a PhD in chemistry and spent my professional career doing industrial research (first 15 years), followed by a very technical management job in the same subject (last 13 years). Rather spot on.


That was 12 years ago, just after I had opted for early retirement from my management position in a technology company. I wanted to see whether a change of environment and type of work has affected me. Well, the result is different:

*ISTJ*
Introvert(66%) Sensing(6%) Thinking(38%) Judging(41%)


You have distinct preference of Introversion over Extraversion (66%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (6%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (41%)
"ISTJs are often called inspectors. " (full text here).


----------



## N Fowleri

I used to end up as either ENTP or INTP. Now I am INTJ. I guess the years have had an effect.

INTJ
Introvert(12%) iNtuitive(53%) Thinking(9%) Judging(22%) 
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (12%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (53%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (9%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (22%)

I think that my preferences are not strong is reflected in my ability to approach situations from different angles, but also in my never feeling content with a single role.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Anyone else's profile sound kind of sarcastic? - Mine read - "Start looking for apostles... You'll need 12... better yet, make it 13 just to play it safe."


----------



## Manxfeeder

How did I miss this back in 2012? Anyway, this is what I came up with:
*INFJ*
Introvert(34%) iNtuitive(31%) Feeling(9%) Judging(44%)

You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (34%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (31%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (9%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)
I remember taking the Myers-Briggs in college. The results said I should be an undertaker. I wanted to be a librarian, so it was an aw-shucks moment. This test shows I am suited for library science, which would have helped me better back then. It also lists law, which is interesting, because my career has been as a court stenographer. 

Favorite composer: Uh, which century?
My instrument: Woodwinds, primarily saxophone.
Favorite season: Fall, except for the leaf raking.


----------



## Merl

I dont remember seeing this before but I did it quick and ended up as serial-killer INTP. Right im off to microwave some kittens.


----------



## N Fowleri

Merl said:


> I dont remember seeing this before but I did it quick and ended up as serial-killer INTP. Right im off to microwave some kittens.


You probably should brown them first, or they won't look very appetizing on the plate. However, perhaps you use a sauce such that this isn't an issue.


----------



## Manxfeeder

N Fowleri said:


> You probably should brown them first, or they won't look very appetizing on the plate. However, perhaps you use a sauce such that this isn't an issue.


Sheesh! With you two roaming around, I'm keeping my door locked!


----------



## Doulton

INFJ
"The Protector"

*INFJ*
Introvert(75%) iNtuitive(3%) Feeling(6%) Judging(9%)

You have distinct preference of Introversion over Extraversion (75%)
You have marginal or no preference of Intuition over Sensing (3%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (6%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (9%)
Since the only thing I protect is a stash of cat food, I think I am also well suited to be ISFP: The nurturer/

I was an INFP for most of my life, but the politics of the past several years have made me more judgmental.


----------



## Couchie

Funny to me that despite being 4 of the "rarest" types, INTP/INTJ/INFP/INFJ are always well-represented in online communities. I guess the other types are out living their lives or something. 🤷‍♀️

I'm actually INTP, don't know where I got INTJ from earlier. I do flirt with INFP some days though.


----------



## Montarsolo

Couchie said:


> Funny to me that despite being 4 of the "rarest" types, INTP/INTJ/INFP/INFJ are always well-represented in online communities. I guess the other types are out living their lives or something. 🤷‍♀️
> 
> I'm actually INTP, don't know where I got INTJ from earlier. I do flirt with INFP some days though.


The introverts can express themselves better on paper than in real life.


----------



## Roger Knox

Montarsolo said:


> The introverts can express themselves better on paper than in real life.


I have done this test and have a diploma in Career Counselling. I didn't complete the licensing requirements or practice, so what follows is nothing more than a personal opinion based on training 12 years ago. I think the MBTI has value and is certainly based on a huge data set. Although this personality test may be the best known, there are other options. But here are some precautions. The MBTI should be taken in consultation with a qualified professional, whether online or in person. In real life, these sorts of test results need to be taken in the context of quite a bit of other information, and of counselling, before using them to make major decisions. If there is any sensitivity around disclosure of results (for example if you're looking for a job, or for many other reasons) don't put the results online. In fact I would never put any of my psychological test results online.


----------



## Chilham

Roger Knox said:


> I have done this test and have a diploma in Career Counselling. I didn't complete the licensing requirements or practice, so what follows is nothing more than a personal opinion based on training 12 years ago. I think the MBTI has value and is certainly based on a huge data set. Although this personality test may be the best known, there are other options. But here are some precautions. The MBTI should be taken in consultation with a qualified professional, whether online or in person. In real life, these sorts of test results need to be taken in the context of quite a bit of other information, and of counselling, before using them to make major decisions. If there is any sensitivity around disclosure of results (for example if you're looking for a job, or for many other reasons) don't put the results online. In fact I would never put any of my psychological test results online.


Ned Hermann's HBDI is pretty good too. Perhaps better for career coaching. MBTI is fine if you're English mother-tongue but as the full test is so word-oriented, it can give inaccurate results for those where English is not perfectly fluent.


----------

